

Tesla’s Disappearing Data - JumpCrisscross
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/teslas-disappearing-data/?nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20130509

======
senthilnayagam
Why this Tesla dooms day obsession for New York Times.

NYT now feels like lobbyist for Gas powered automobile companies

~~~
maresca
[http://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/18/problems-
wi...](http://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/18/problems-with-
precision-and-judgment-but-not-integrity-in-tesla-test/)

Because Elon made them look dumb.

